# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Basic Introductions

## bethany Grant

How would I say this out loud please?  
Dorbroya ootra, guspuzhar. 
> 
> Razrisheetyah pridstarvistsa. Minya zuvvot  
Thanks 
Bethany

----------


## Красота-то какая

госпожа (guspuzhar)? so odd   ::

----------


## Remyisme

Dorbroya ootra, guspuzhar. 
> 
> Razrisheetyah pridstarvistsa. Minya zuvvot   
It's Доброе Утро Госпожа. 
Разрешите представится. Меня зовут... 
I'd record it but ain't got no microphone yet.

----------


## Leof

> Разрешите представиться. Меня зовут...

----------


## Misnomer

here you go

----------


## BlackMage

> here you go

 SO MUCH ENTHUSIASM!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think it was great!   ::   
хотелось отвечать "доброе утро misnomer!!!"   ::

----------


## Misnomer

hehe   ::     

> хотелось отвечать "доброе утро misnomer!!!"

 p.s
"ответить" в данном контексте  звучит лучше чем "отвечать"

----------


## Rtyom

Another hard morning! (Not my experience! Just a joke)

----------


## Leof

*Rtyom*! You are such a talent!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  откуда знал, как я обычно представяю себя?   ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

I said it's not my experience but I also didn't say whose experience I showed!  ::

----------


## Leof

Bonkers! I conversate with the complete bonkers besides they are Slovaks! Where does this World run!   ::   
God's Fish in Grace! I belong to the Slovak bonkers too!

----------


## Rtyom

Час от часу не легче... И кто-то говорил, что всей правды друг о друге мы сразу никогда не узнаём...

----------


## Leof

Такова селяви!

----------


## Rtyom

Сыгхласен.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Кхау матч дит ю дринкъ?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я же написал, что это не из моей жизни...  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Я понял  ::  Хотел, честно говоря, просто продолжить шутку  ::

----------


## Lampada

Разные приветствия  Как можно попрощаться.

----------

